# pics of chicks up to 16 days old



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Because this is the first place I run when I have trouble with my birds.
I thought I'd repay the kindness by sharing the pics I have of my chicks.
I take one a day but I can's always get one oif the chicks so I havent included these.

This is the first glimpse of a chick I got at 3 days old.
The wf is the male, and the normal is a yearling I bred last year, who is best mates with the wf and sat the eggs and helps feed the chicks!










4 days with mum and I know I've at least 2 as yesterdays climpse was a white chick










5 days and I can see 3!










6 days and theres 4 but I can make out a dead one partly buried. 
Whish I removed.











9 days and the smallest one didn't make it. down to 3 










10 days and I moved them away from the corner but they're migrating back there.










11 Days










12 Days









13 days









14 Days










15 Days and yuk, poop over babies eye! Removed gently with a cotton bud and sterile water. I've now given up moving them from corner as they keep going back.









16 days and they're losing the fluff


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Gosh do they look so cute.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What adorable babies! I love how the dad's friend helps out, that is so sweet!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

they all look so cute  congratulations on the babies


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

It's so amazing that dad gets help from his best friend! I've never seen that happen before..


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I think having an extra tiel help is fairly rare.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It's so amazing that dad gets help from his best friend! I've never seen that happen before..


I had this happen my first year breeding, it was quite amazing.

The chicks are SOOOO cute! Dad is a cinnamon, so any cinnamon babies will be girls. And any boys you have will be split to lutino (since mom is a visual lutino.) They're looking great!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are some cute babies! I always think it's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations ! theyre so cute All the best fun with them X x


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

Adorable. Must be so rewarding!


----------

